# Sabine Petzl - komplett nackt in Kommissar Rex - 1 x Collage



## Rambo (28 Jan. 2013)

Sabine Petzl ist genauer gesagt in dieser Episode zweimal komplett nackt zu sehen. In der ersten Szene ist sie mit ihrem Filmpartner Tobias Moretti in der Nacht beim Nacktbaden in einem See. Man sie sie hierbei relativ undeutlich wie sie aus dem Wasser steigt. Ihren nackten Po kann man hier schön erkennen. In der zweiten Szene ist sie wieder splitternackt in freier Natur. Wieder mit Tobias Moretti, der ebenfalls komplett nackt ist. Zuerst sieht man Sabine Petzl wie sie sich auszieht. Für einen kleinen Moment sieht man sie hier auch zweischen den Bäumen von vorne. Dann liegt sie nackt auf dem Bauch. Hier sieht man sehr schön ihren nackten Po. Dann dreht sie sich zur Seite und nun ist ihr nackter Busen in Grossaufnahme zu sehen. Dann sieht man sie nochmal kurz von vorne als sie aufsteht, bis sie schliesslich nackt ins Wasser geht.
.


 

(Insgesamt 1 Dateien, 2.025.624 Bytes = 1,932 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


----------



## Bond (29 Jan. 2013)

danke für die Zusammenfassung


----------



## Tissa (29 Jan. 2013)

Danke für Sabine.

Tissa


----------



## yodeli001 (29 Jan. 2013)

danke für die neue Collage


----------



## Punisher (29 Jan. 2013)

tausend Dank


----------



## romanderl (29 Jan. 2013)

sowas gabs echt mal bei Komissar Rex zu sehen  :thx:


----------



## Weltenbummler (29 Jan. 2013)

Sabine hat ein wunderbaren Busen.


----------



## frank63 (29 Jan. 2013)

Tolle Collage von Sabine. Tausend Dank.


----------



## Sierae (29 Jan. 2013)

*dankeschön!*


----------



## fvefve (30 Jan. 2013)

richtig gut :thx:


----------



## osiris56 (30 Jan. 2013)

Süßer Hintern. Danke für die Zusammenstellung.


----------



## karl gustav (30 Jan. 2013)

eine sehr schöne Collage, Danke!


----------



## complex (30 Jan. 2013)

Danke für Sabine. Echt Spitze.


----------



## fredclever (30 Jan. 2013)

Klasse Bilder danke schön dafür.


----------



## Unser (31 Jan. 2013)

Rambo schrieb:


> Sabine Petzl ist genauer gesagt in dieser Episode zweimal komplett nackt zu sehen. In der ersten Szene ist sie mit ihrem Filmpartner Tobias Moretti in der Nacht beim Nacktbaden in einem See. Man sie sie hierbei relativ undeutlich wie sie aus dem Wasser steigt. Ihren nackten Po kann man hier schön erkennen. In der zweiten Szene ist sie wieder splitternackt in freier Natur. Wieder mit Tobias Moretti, der ebenfalls komplett nackt ist. Zuerst sieht man Sabine Petzl wie sie sich auszieht. Für einen kleinen Moment sieht man sie hier auch zweischen den Bäumen von vorne. Dann liegt sie nackt auf dem Bauch. Hier sieht man sehr schön ihren nackten Po. Dann dreht sie sich zur Seite und nun ist ihr nackter Busen in Grossaufnahme zu sehen. Dann sieht man sie nochmal kurz von vorne als sie aufsteht, bis sie schliesslich nackt ins Wasser geht.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Super Suess die Sabine zum anbeissen:thumbup:


----------



## boy 2 (31 Jan. 2013)

Danke für Sabine! Komplett sexy!


----------



## Max100 (31 Jan. 2013)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Sabine hat ein wunderbaren Busen.




Stimmt, ich würde ihn gerne mal befummeln


----------



## juizad (23 Juli 2013)

Tolle Collage von Sabine. Tausend Dank.


----------



## roman84 (26 Juli 2013)

Gute alte Zeiten


----------



## gucky52 (27 Juli 2013)

danke für die die sehr schöne Collage von Sabine :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## Ferenc (27 Juli 2013)

bis sie schliesslich nackt ins Wasser geht. Und dann...?:thx:


----------



## smurf2k (15 Juli 2015)

Herzlichen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## savvas (16 Juli 2015)

Sehr schön, herzlichen Dank.


----------



## uwe6470 (17 Juli 2015)

So wie es scheint ist Sie FKK-Fan.
Denn die Brüste sind schön braun .
Man sieht keinen Bikiniabdruck.:thumbup:


----------



## fritzle (16 Dez. 2015)

Super Danke schön


----------



## luluc (29 Dez. 2015)

thanks you


----------



## nomorede (29 Dez. 2015)

Sehr schön gemacht!
Danke


----------



## eule4711 (1 Jan. 2016)

Super, vielken Dank


----------



## wolf1958 (11 Jan. 2016)

Sehr ansprechende Frau


----------



## Sir_Georg (10 Mai 2016)

sher süss, wirkt wie im echten leben


----------



## ozbar1 (10 Mai 2016)

thank you for collage


----------



## Stars_Lover (28 Mai 2016)

Sehr schön, danke


----------



## Atreides1 (29 Mai 2016)

Tolles Bild. Danke.


----------

